# can i mount a crow legaly?



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

hi everyone i am new to taxidermy. My question is can i mount a crow? it is legaly taken and i have a taxidermy license. i have not seen anything in the rules about not being able to, but not sut=re if they are considered migratory or not. i would realy like to but thought i read something about not being able to. any input would be appreciated thx


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

So why exactly would you not be able to? If it is legally taken, that it should be no problem.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

You can mount waterfowl and they are migratory. I have a few crow mounts they are quite old but they are great decoys. 

bambi makes a cute sandwich


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

GuppyII said:


> You can mount waterfowl and they are migratory. I have a few crow mounts they are quite old but they are great decoys.
> 
> bambi makes a cute sandwich


You cannot mount waterfowl unless you have a federal taxidermy license. 

In the case of the crow I am not sure where they fall. If you have any questions regarding taxidermy laws and you have a license just call your local CO. They are the ones that would end up writting you a ticket so I like to check with them if I have anything questionable.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

OK, my bad.

bambi makes a cute sandwich


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok, you can mount the crow & also waterfowl if its for you without a fed licence. if its for yourself you dont even need a Tax license at all to mount anything.

Thanks


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

A crow is on the list of birds protected by the MBTA....

http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/RegulationsPolicies/mbta/mbtandx.html

You need a federal permit to do taxidermy work on federally regulated birds that do not belong to you. So if it is your bird and you are mounting and doing the work for yourself you do not need a permit. If Joe hunter brings one in to be mounted you do.

The link to the fed permit is here....

http://www.fws.gov/forms/3-200-8.pdf

The regs surrounding the fed permit are here....

http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/text/text-idx?c=ecfr&sid=46c25b09036936beab9007335f0bca10&rgn=div8&view=text&node=50:8.0.1.1.4.3.1.4&idno=50

On a side note, it is illegal to sell a mount of a wild taken migratory bird. I would highly recommend that you get a healthy deposit before doing work on a duck, goose, crow, etc., in case the person doesn't come back when it's done.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Good stuff Dead Short, I assumed he was doing his own!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Just wanted to be sure all bases were covered. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

thx yes it is my own and would be for display and practice only. can i mount waterfowl for myself as well with a taxi permit and no fed license. thx for all the help. am not sure of all the laws seems like theres so many these days and they are always changin


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

The simple answer is yes because a fed permit is only required when you do the work for someone else. The question is would you want to? From a patron perspective, if they were to see mounted ducks, geese or whatever, the assumption for them might be that you do that work also. By the time they ask and you say no and then apply for your permit, they have already gone somewhere else. 

Also, all specimens in your "shop" need the taxidermist specimen tag on it even if it is your own personal mount. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

